# cefiro a31 front struts



## arielvtpma (Feb 14, 2006)

hello,

can't find front struts for my cefiro A31 here in Panama,
used kyb 633195 / 96 but dealer no longer sales them.

do you know any other brand or another that could fit in?

Thanks in advance

CEFIRO A31
RB24S 6 cyl inline engine
4 speed auto transmission


----------

